
Microsoft is giving away 100's of ebook for free download - vasili111
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/mssmallbiz/2016/07/10/free-thats-right-im-giving-away-millions-of-free-microsoft-ebooks-again-including-windows-10-office-365-office-2016-power-bi-azure-windows-8-1-office-2013-sharepoint-2016-sha/
======
chasing
"Introducing Microsoft® SQL Server® 2008 R2" is a corker. I won't give away
the ending, but get ready to have your mind blown.

------
mariusz79
download MSFTFREEEbooks.txt and run wget -i MSFTFreeEbooks.txt --content-
disposition --trust-server-names

------
vblord
Some old stuff, but some really good stuff here. Thanks MS.

